# Ceder Shake Box For drying buds



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 1, 2009)

I have searched the archieves and haven't been able to find any examples for what im looking for. Does anyone use, or have any experience with drying buds with a cedar box ( not airtight) ? 


Does anyone also have any experience using cardboard boxes with lids, having cedar shingles laid down on the bottom of the box, then the buds on the cedar shakes?


First post here, thanks.


----------



## Tater (Oct 1, 2009)

What purpose does the cedar serve?  Is it supposed to impart flavour?  Excuse my ignorance but I know nothing about this.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 1, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> What purpose does the cedar serve? Is it supposed to impart flavour? Excuse my ignorance but I know nothing about this.



I was under the impression cedar would do nicely to draw out moisture, but thought it would do well to ask on here, for some verification.
Also keep in mind this isnt a quick dry method its an alternitive to hanging with hopefully the same results, of course one difference would be flat spots.
I'm thinking the avg temp would be 60 F


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

I use a cedar chest for linens to keep moths out...and keep them safe. that kind of idea? seems easier to hang dry.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 1, 2009)

I was thinking a long the lines of an alternative to hanging, i know some people use the "paper bag" method, something like that, but with cedar.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

hmmm...people store it in boxes like below so I dont see why you couldnt..it will make it smell and taste like cedar and some of the guys on here have said it flattens the bud on one side if you lay them out. Could always try it on some eh?

xx to tt
hxxp://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280402417828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 1, 2009)

would you think the risk of mold would be greater than hanging?


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 1, 2009)

as long as it gets dry enough no. if the box's lid is shut and no air is going through and its damp then mold for sure...why not hang it to dry and then store it in the box? or better yet just use jars..unless like I said you are after the cedar taste...r u?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 1, 2009)

I have never heard of anyone drying in a cedar box and I see no reason to believe that there would be any benefit.  I do not believe that cedar (or any wood for that matter) "draws out moisture".  Do you have any research to show that cedar does this?


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 1, 2009)

not especially after the taste, although my results with redwood were a very smooth taste that could be attributed to the cedar, i was more looking for a convenient way to dry in a limited space, my understanding is that cardboard and cedar both absorb moisture. i was just wondering if it does so enough to make up for airflow to an extent.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 1, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I have never heard of anyone drying in a cedar box and I see no reason to believe that there would be any benefit. I do not believe that cedar (or any wood for that matter) "draws out moisture". Do you have any research to show that cedar does this?


 
No not really any research.... All i know is  that cedar will absorb and dispatch moisture in order to keep an equilibrium with the surrounding atmosphere. So if thats the case, if you could control the humidity level in the box, you should be able to dictate how fast the buds dry. i may be completely wrong, im just looking for answers, as im interested in pursuiing this.


----------



## Tater (Oct 2, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess:
Er this is the principle behind a humidor.  Any porous material that has a lower humidity level than whatever material is in close proximity to it will draw moisture from the material that is more moist into itself until the two reach and equilibrium.  It works vice versa as well.

The wood could potentially allow you to more closely control the humidity levels but this would definitely take some know how and finesse.  It might be more suited to storage and not drying but I don't know enough about the subject to comment.  

Bark Buster, you might have better luck asking the same question on a tobacco forum or a cigar aficionado forum.  Those people would most likely be much more knowledgeable on slow curing using wood.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 2, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> The Hemp Goddess:
> Er this is the principle behind a humidor. Any porous material that has a lower humidity level than whatever material is in close proximity to it will draw moisture from the material that is more moist into itself until the two reach and equilibrium. It works vice versa as well.
> 
> The wood could potentially allow you to more closely control the humidity levels but this would definitely take some know how and finesse. It might be more suited to storage and not drying but I don't know enough about the subject to comment.
> ...




This isnt designed for curing, drying. any thoughts?


----------



## Yellowjacket (Oct 2, 2009)

You are correct. A humidor is designed to maintain the required level of moisture in the cigars. Great for storage maybe (except the flat spots but I smoke it not model it). Sounds like an interesting adventure.

YJ


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 2, 2009)

Warning do not put your buds in a cedar chest or the taste will gag a maggot of a honey dipper truck. I left a bag in a cedar chest for 3 month after trying to smoke it I just threw it in the woodstove.


----------



## 2Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

thats what I was thinking Ozzy....I dont care if my table cloths smell like cedar to prevent moth holes but I dont want my bud too...


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 2, 2009)

i havent used the cedar for long term storage, for that i use mason jars. The box with cedar is designed for drying buds fresh off the plant.
So far the buds havent seemed to aquire any bad tastes from redwood or western red cedar.


----------



## Tater (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry i wasn't implying a humidor purpose was to dry or cure, I know they are to maintain the moisture content of fine cigars.

If you want to dry and control the humidity of your dry chamber there are much better ways that I can think of than using cedar wood.  Once again the only reason I can see to using cedar is to impart taste.  Any other wood would suffice for the same purposes if all you are doing is drying.  Build a box, hang your buds, put in a damper hooked to a humidistat and a fan to circulate air, biggidy bam, accurate dry box.


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Oct 2, 2009)

Well i am going to be using western red cedar, it does give the buds a slightly different taste, which is quite nice really, i could see how storing it long term would possibly impart an unwelcome taste, but so far my tests have shown that after drying in a cardboard box, the bottom of which is lined with cedar shingles, with very light airflow for a week (rotating buds daily) The taste imparted is not strong at all. After about a week they go to a jar.
Also i have used redwood as well, the taste imparted by it was very nice.

The idea of the cedar is that it will draw out moister that may otherwise cause mold in a slow dry process. I have found that hang drying almost drys to fast, the box seems to slow it down a bit.


----------

